# [Audio] 2.5'' Eurojet Exhaust for MKV Rabbit



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

This is long overdue on my part guys, just didn't have the time earlier but here is some audio from my Samsung Omina phone.
Just playing around to show what this exhaust system sounds like in car with the windows open.
Great sound, no drone inside, just smooth sailing.
Enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OD7QjQtXNA


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I like the fact there there is no drone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

dude there's about three seconds in there where you can actually hear the car accelerating...i think you need to try again, and cut out the excess too...


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (LampyB)*

^^^^^^^^^^
What he said sound quality is crap. But I have the same catback,o I know how sexy it sounds,and it is SEXY. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

well if its that sexy, i cant wait for it to come in. anyone running this exhaust with eurojet headers?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (mk racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk racer* »_well if its that sexy, i cant wait for it to come in. anyone running this exhaust with eurojet headers?

this guy...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjlJKG0KuZk


----------



## splatmatic (Sep 23, 2008)

So I've been searching pretty much everywhere, but there seems to be very little information about Eurojet.
Compared to stock, How much louder is it, (windows up & down).
Youtube videos don't do justice
Edit: I came from driving a Camaro with DrownMaster super 40's so Loud to me is quite loud. But I hear you guys say it doesn't drone which is great! I plan on ordering one this week after pay day and I wanted to figure out how loud it was going to be. I really don't want to be disappointed when I get it and its barely noticeable over stock.


_Modified by splatmatic at 10:48 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess everyone defines drone differently? I have the eurojet exhaust and it drones (At least what I would consider drone) at highway speeds from around 60-75mph... Drop the rear seats and it gets pretty annoying.


----------



## splatmatic (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: (DUSlider)*

Well there's almost always going to be drone in any car. In my rabbit, I get drone even with the stock exhaust with the rear seats and all dead weight taken out.
like you said, everyone has there own take on drone, different sensitivity to tones and so on.
Go straight pipes and report back on how bad the drone is


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

in his description it says header-back. Dont think he has a header. It has the stock header with no cats so he prob has the USP test pipe and the exhaust. It sounds badass though. I just ordered mine. I cant wait till it comes in. Prob by the end of this week.
I'm currently running the stock exhaust with no mufflers. Only resonator. It drones like no tomorrow and is loud for no reason. Sounds good but with all the above mentioned.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Mr2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr2.0* »_in his description it says header-back. Dont think he has a header. It has the stock header with no cats so he prob has the USP test pipe and the exhaust. It sounds badass though. I just ordered mine. I cant wait till it comes in. Prob by the end of this week.
I'm currently running the stock exhaust with no mufflers. Only resonator. It drones like no tomorrow and is loud for no reason. Sounds good but with all the above mentioned. 

nope, he has a complete eurojet system from the header back to the tailpipe (meaning header + downpipe+catback)
his username is pdi192


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

oops...
well non the less it sounds sick!


----------

